# Horse Jumping Photo Winner!!!



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations:
PintoBean

The winner of the horse jumping photo contest!

All the entries were great, though! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow love that photo, well done!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats! I knew your photo would win, PintoBean. It is very well taken. :smile:


----------



## PintoBean (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a stunning photo, it deserved to win!!


----------

